# Winter fishing



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Why does it seem like everyone sells the boat or puts the rods up for the winter? Is the fishing just not good around here then, or people just don't like the cold?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Why does it seem like everyone sells the boat or puts the rods up for the winter? Is the fishing just not good around here then, or people just don't like the cold?


It becomes hunting season...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I fish all year....


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

My family and I came there last December for Christmas. Went fishing with Brad King and had a blast. Best trip we have had. Red fish after redfish. Can't wait for December to come around again


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> It becomes hunting season...


:thumbsup:

Fish are less spooky and easier to pattern but I don't know anything about it cause I'm in the woods every chance I get.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Gotcha, looking forward to fishing this winter then. 


I like to hunt as well, but hunting is quite a bit more expensive. I have all the gear, but it's cheaper for me to drive to Kentucky to my buddy's place, then try to get into anywhere around here.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Why does it seem like everyone sells the boat or puts the rods up for the winter? Is the fishing just not good around here then, or people just don't like the cold?


Speedo...like everyone said, the seasons change, weather gets cooler.
It's a good time to buy boats and motors.

I for one enjoy the reduced boat traffic...besides that's when the big trout come out to play...lol.

The colder the better...and oh yeah STRIPERS!!!!
Come on cold weather...


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

It's just getting time to go.


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Stripers? Where do you catch them and what do you use to catch them with? Im on the sound just past the seashore and will keep my boat in the water all year long....(hurricanes permitting) But as a Homestead transplant Im not sure what all fish is around to be caught up here in this far north  Thanks for any an all advice in advance...


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to love to fish in the winter when I had a boat. Now im trying to figure out how to fish out of my kayak this winter without freezing my ass off.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Disco said:


> Now im trying to figure out how to fish out of my kayak this winter without freezing my ass off.


I haven't figure this one out yet. I am thinking maybe use the stake out pole to push for launching so your legs dont get wet


----------

